# Supplementing & Graining Goats



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey there everyone, it's me again, back with another problem because I have too many of them...

So, I've been trying to figure this one out for a good while now.

I am going to start giving my goats a bit of grain every night to hide in some supplements, but I still haven't figured out which of said supplements I will use. I also need to figure out the grain itself.

My goats each like rolled oats, so I will probably use those, but I'd like to maybe mix some veggies or another grain in as well. My Pygmy wether, Jimmy, will eat almost anything (excluding healthy things, like supplements, which is why I'd like to hide some in grain), so don't worry too much about what he'd eat. However, my Nigerian doe Snickerdoodle is incredibly picky. I think Snickerdoodle might like sweet grain? I don't entirely know.  I'd need to "run a test" on that one.

So, for Jimmy, I need a digestive and joint supplement, or 2 separate supplements, one being a joint supplement and one being a digestive supplement. Snickerdoodle doesn't really need supplements, but I would like to grain her.

Also, Jimmy is kind of fat, and eats everything (which is why I would like a digestive supplement), so I would like a non-fattening grain, if anything, maybe something that'll boost his energy. I will also post a thread about how I am looking for a good goat diet plan to get a few extra pounds off the man later today, maybe? I don't know.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## melody (Aug 27, 2020)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> Hey there everyone, it's me again, back with another problem because I have too many of them...
> 
> So, I've been trying to figure this one out for a good while now.
> 
> ...


----------



## melody (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey there! Well...I am not an expert...I have 2 Nig Dwarf females as pets. They are getting older and one was hobbling a bit when she got up but then would work it out. Vet says it's just age so I got them started on something called Majesty's Flex. It is made in central oregon for horses. They are like little cookies. (they smell really good). I read the ingredients and there is nothing in them that will harm a goat...so I wrote them and they said the law says they have to label for a single animal...hence, horses. But that yes it would be fine for a goat. She gets 1/2 a wafer, broken into quarters. I give the other a 1/4 since she broke a leg a few years ago.  As for digestive supplement, I have tried 2. Ultra Cruz livestock probiotic. (expensive) and Manna Pro also has a probiotic. (less expensive) I was just jumping on here to see if I needed to keep the probiotic going in the winter when they are on less green grass. Hope that is helpful!


----------



## melody (Aug 27, 2020)

PS....the ULTRA CRUZ comes in pellet or what looks like a powder, but they say is a paste. I use the pellets. It does not take much.. maybe 2 TBLSP.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 28, 2020)

I use baking soda for rumen health. I add it to the grain every few days. 1 tablespoon per goat.
My young goats are on kid starter feed plus Timothy pellets and I limited hay. My older goats are eating oats with Timothy pellets and unlimited hay.
I provide mineral blocks for goats.


----------

